# Kitchen Cabinets?



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone used a kitchen cabinet as a stand? Can you please share your experience and thoughts on my possible plan below:

I want to buy a 48" long kitchen cabinet for my 75 gallon. This is exact size of the tank, so I would need to place a wood panel under the tank for some leeway space. 

I was thinking of buying unfinished oak cabinet. Would base or wall cabinet be best?

Will this be less strong than a stand from an LFS?

Thanks,

Yasmin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Wall cabinets are typically 12 to 13 inches deep. That would be a bit shallow for my liking with a 75 and I happen to have one. Stock size base cabinets are roughly 21 inches deep. The counter top over hangs for a standard 24 inch counter. Inexpensive stock cabinets are usually made of particle board with maybe a real wood front. Thin particle board with some reinforcing around the top and under the raised floor. 

Filled, your 75 gallon tank will weigh in the range of 750 lbs. It could get to 1000 lbs. If you get the idea that I'm trying to discourage you from using stock cabinets, you're right. 

So a search on the forums for build it your self or DIY and you will find from inexpensive to ridiculously expensive options. 

My 75 sits on a stand of 2x3 (squared up 2x4s) face and back frames glued and nailed to 3/4" plywood sides. On top of the 3/4" plywood are square frames of 2x3s. I happen to have three layers with over lapping joints on the top and two layers on the bottom. The doors are sliding paneling pieces in a plastic track. I stained it with finish I had on hand. Cost was about $35.00 and my wife doesn't hate it. 

Good luck.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Build the cabinet out of 1/2" and 3/4" cabinet grade plywood and you'll be very happy.

















Both these are 75g Tanks


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Kitchen base cabinets are typically 24" deep, vanities are 18"-21". Kitchen countertops are typically 25 1/2" deep. IMO, and I used to build cabinets for a living, you'd be fine with a well built base cabinet. You could buy one, and a cheap post-form laminate top for it, at Lowes' or Home depot. I do agree though that you could build a better one, if you have the tools and ability, with some 2x4s. Cheaper too.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I build cabinets for a living( see my sig) and I used to install cabs for home depot. commercial cabinets are not very well built, most of the cost goes into the doors and the boxes are usually only 5/8 particle board and put together with staples. and the cabs you get off the shelf at a big box store are complete junk. I would say putting a 75 on a big box cab is about as safe as putting it on a card table.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I do kitchens at work and my advice is if you're planning to use a kitchen cabinet, you'll have to beef it up somehow. Those base cabinets are cheaply made (even the most expensive ones, unless they're made by local cabinet-makers) and not intended to hold 800# of water. I would build a 2x4 frame inside the cabinet to support tank weight, but when I think of it it's probably better to just build a stand than to modify kitchen cabinet. Personally, I would not put anything heavier than a 20g tank on any commercially made kitchen or bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi folks - so seems like the jury's out... kitchen cabinets won't work for me.

While I am handy enough and willing to make one, I don't even have a jigsaw, much less clamps or a circular saw. All I have is a drill. We recently gave away all of our tools (long story).

Looks like I will have to buy one already made.

Does anyone have suggestions for a good source? I live in MI, and would also consider online.

~ Yasmin


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Yassmeena said:


> Hi folks - so seems like the jury's out... kitchen cabinets won't work for me.
> While I am handy enough and willing to make one, I don't even have a jigsaw, much less clamps or a circular saw. All I have is a drill. We recently gave away all of our tools (long story).
> Looks like I will have to buy one already made.
> Does anyone have suggestions for a good source? I live in MI, and would also consider online.
> ~ Yasmin


One more idea and I'll quit. Understand you don't have all the tools so,,,

If you purchased a ready made box at homefleapo or Lowes with a decent wood facing then added 1/2 or 3/4" plywood sides and back glued and screwed into the existing partial board shell it would support the weight. They will cut the ply to size in the store for you free, While everything but the face is basically junk it should be built square as most are jigged for assembly. Internal 2x4 framing in DIY stands allows anchorage to stabiilize the corners but in reality the plywood is more that capable of carring the load. My 110g stand is all 1x12" pine plank and the only 2x4 in it is the top cap the tank sits on and its over 10yrs. old. If its a framed tank all the weight transmits to the outsde edges. Just something to think about.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i don't have the good tools to do as good a job as i would like so i took a class at my local college. and built this stand


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> Build the cabinet out of 1/2" and 3/4" cabinet grade plywood and you'll be very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some good looking stands Mike. I looked at this earlier and didn't even notice you were the poster. That makes for a wall full of tank doesn't it? The thought you had to add ply to a prebuilt kitchen cabinet is a good one also. I'd think that would easily make it strong enough. Could be glued, then screwed to the outside of the prefab cabinet. 

Yassmeena, I might also suggest you check your local paper or even yellow pages for a handyman or carpenter service. Nearly anyone with the tools and at least a little experience can build a sturdy 2x4 stand with a plywood skin and it shouldn't cost that much. Then it can be stained or painted to match your furnishings. I'm not as convinced as some that a kitchen cabinet wouldn't take the weight, but I wouldn't be willing to test it with my tank. If it settled even slightly, and got off of level, it would almost certainly give up and collapse.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY! Way to go redman88 there's always a way just gotta think about it. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

well once i get it home and the filter finished we will see if the design of the stand will keep the tank together. since i removed the rims because they were cracked


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

wkndracer said:


> One more idea and I'll quit. Understand you don't have all the tools so,,,
> 
> If you purchased a ready made box at homefleapo or Lowes with a decent wood facing then added 1/2 or 3/4" plywood sides and back glued and screwed into the existing partial board shell it would support the weight. They will cut the ply to size in the store for you free, While everything but the face is basically junk it should be built square as most are jigged for assembly. Internal 2x4 framing in DIY stands allows anchorage to stabiilize the corners but in reality the plywood is more that capable of carring the load. My 110g stand is all 1x12" pine plank and the only 2x4 in it is the top cap the tank sits on and its over 10yrs. old. If its a framed tank all the weight transmits to the outsde edges. Just something to think about.


I agree you dont need 2x4's, If I'm framing a house I'll use them but I would never use them for a cabinet. particle board is my first choice. but if I need something really strong I use plywood. way stronger than 2x4's. I'll say that again, WAY stronger than 2x4's.

getting a big box cab to work would be a little harder than you're saying. and I would beef up the front also. and you have to consider the cost of the oak plywood and the edge banding to make it look nice. the stain and sealer. sandpaper, brushes. and the fact that you wont find the exact size you need. plus your time. doesnt seem worth it to me unless you really want to do a diy project. and in that case I would say build one from scratch. 

if you dont mind black dr's foster and smith have a stand for around $125.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I forgot to say great job on the stands wkndracer.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been a carpenter/cabinetmaker for 30 years and I stand by what I said before, it would work just fine with a few minor modifications or a solid top to tie it together. I've been installing Home depot kitchen cabinets for the past six months, sure they're crap compared to what I build myself,but so are 80% of the stock aquarium stands. The reality is you wouldn't save much if anything by buying a kitchen cabinet over a stock stand. Have you checked your local craigslist? I see stands advertised here often. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

plaakapong said:


> I've been a carpenter/cabinetmaker for 30 years and I stand by what I said before, it would work just fine with a few minor modifications or a solid top to tie it together. I've been installing Home depot kitchen cabinets for the past six months, sure they're crap compared to what I build myself,but so are 80% of the stock aquarium stands. The reality is you wouldn't save much if anything by buying a kitchen cabinet over a stock stand. Have you checked your local craigslist? I see stands advertised here often. Good luck with whatever you choose!


 Yeah, that's what I think too. Buying a kitchen cabinet and having to beef it up seems to be worthless when you can buy aquarium stand for thesame price.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

bartak said:


> I agree you dont need 2x4's, If I'm framing a house I'll use them but I would never use them for a cabinet. particle board is my first choice. but if I need something really strong I use plywood. way stronger than 2x4's. I'll say that again, WAY stronger than 2x4's.
> .


 I would say using 2x4 frame is overengineering (I know, I did that) but it is easier to build frame and then cover it with plywood IMO.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Kitchen cabinets*

Kitchen cabinets
I put together a 13' wall of Kitchen base cabinets never intending to load anything heaver than printers and office equipment. Then along came MTD (multiple tank disease) so to feed this addiction / disease I had to find a way to add tanks or die.
The single layer 3/4" oak plywood top over oak fronted 1/2" and 1/4" particle board boxes was in no way going to support 75g to 125g of aquarium weight,,, or would it. Framed tanks are all about avoiding point loading and other than that they need a level surface. The original counter top was level but the supporting guts were weak. Complete tear down and rebuild would take weeks and be a mess. 









The concrete floor under it all just had to find a solid connection to that 3/4" plywood counter top. 3/4" x 10" carbon steel bolts, nuts, schedule 40 1" pipe, unions, 1 1/2" x 1/4" angle and put the peices together small enough to fit through the door frames w/o any in house welding. (threaded pipe unions)










All the drawers are still active and filled with stuff I'll forget I have or ever use again LOL. I made 7 sets of those legs and installed them on one Saturday afternoon. All legs are at a cabinet side or behind a center style not blocking any cabinet doors. Enough area is now reinforced to foot print 18" x 72" (125g) 










MTD (multiple tank disease) or the purely psychological form of it (multiple tank syndrome) can make for creative thinking.

I'm sure the OP will find a way to land his tank somewhere.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

I understand that many people who posted here have valuable experience. Being a mother of a toddler, I don't feel comfortable being experimental with kitchen cabinet modifications. I would definately rather pay the extra $ for added safety. If I had gotten unanimous responses affirming hands down safety of KCs, I would have used one for my aquarium.

I am leaning towards buying a solid wood aquarium stand.

- Yasmin


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bartak said:


> I build cabinets for a living( see my sig) and I used to install cabs for home depot. commercial cabinets are not very well built, most of the cost goes into the doors and the boxes are usually only 5/8 particle board and put together with staples. and the cabs you get off the shelf at a big box store are complete junk. I would say putting a 75 on a big box cab is about as safe as putting it on a card table.


Disagree. I did it with two 90 gallon tanks using the paintless cabs at menards. 

All I did was add a 3/4 ply top and a a few 1x2 braces on the bank side. A few corner braces and it is a cosmetically great, and structurally intact 90g stand. Much higher quality that what You get form petco for 150 bucks.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

plaakapong said:


> I've been a carpenter/cabinetmaker for 30 years and I stand by what I said before, it would work just fine with a few minor modifications or a solid top to tie it together. I've been installing Home depot kitchen cabinets for the past six months, sure they're crap compared to what I build myself,but so are 80% of the stock aquarium stands. The reality is you wouldn't save much if anything by buying a kitchen cabinet over a stock stand. Have you checked your local craigslist? I see stands advertised here often. Good luck with whatever you choose!


Where you save is you get something furniture grade instead of a black painted stand. YOu have many more options and can make it look "built in". Compared to a solid wood aquarium stand, the price is insane.


----------

